# Maple Syrup wine



## Runningwolf (Mar 5, 2011)

I am looking for a good Maple Syrup Wine recipe if anyone has one they would like to share.


----------



## Julie (Mar 5, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I am looking for a good Maple Syrup Wine recipe if anyone has one they would like to share.



I do believe there is a recipe on the site you like to spy on,


----------



## Wannabe (Mar 6, 2011)

Please share if you find something


----------

